# jacked up my EH09 GB camera apk



## TBush713 (Aug 14, 2011)

Can someone post the EH09 GB camera apk on this thread, I got a little to brave and tried changing the shutter sound and after the fact remembered that I didn't make a backup of the original...FML


----------



## takers_ats (Sep 2, 2011)

Give me an email or phone number and ill send it you.

Try this link db.tt/smgdzf0


----------



## dch921 (Jun 7, 2011)

How's this


----------



## TBush713 (Aug 14, 2011)

"takers_ats said:


> Give me an email or phone number and ill send it you.
> 
> Try this link db.tt/smgdzf0


Dude that worked perfectly thank you!!


----------

